# Mission Cop light



## Gungrefjaert (Aug 12, 2003)

Did anyone try this one ? It's only around 36$

The page is in Danish, but you can have a look at the picture

See it here 

rechargeable and 2.000.000 candela


----------



## Gungrefjaert (Aug 12, 2003)

Found a bit of specs. in english Here


----------



## Grummond (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Gungrefjaert.

I have the 1 million CP and 3 Million CP models but not the 2 million.
Actually they were selling the 1 Million (Search-Guard) in Bilka a month ago for only 149 kroner!!

I actually like mine and they are very bright but then these are the only spotlights I own.
I don’t know if you are familiar with Bagsværd lakes but the 3 million CP would light up the boat club from the other side of the bank! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

For 249 kroner I’ll probably get one, I saw the same model in the high street shops for nearly 400 kroner.

You might see a 1 million CP spotlight in Kvickly for about 150 kroner it comes with different colour filters. I bought one and gave it away as a gift (pretty dim), just a heads up. 

Good luck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Gungrefjaert (Aug 12, 2003)

Ahh. Another flashaholic Dane. It's nice to know i'm not alone.
have you tried buying anything from the US ? It's hard to find the cool stuff in Denmark. The only thing I found was a Pelican M6 at a huge overprice.

Where did you buy the 3 million CP ?

Thanx for your reply

Jonas


----------



## Grummond (Aug 13, 2003)

Another flashaholic just living in Denmark actually. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
I’m British, although we are a rare breed in this part of the world (flashaholics not Brits!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I bought my 3 million CP Search-Cop II in Kop & Kande for 499 Kroner so the 2 million CP sounds like a good deal for 249kr.

As for buying from the US the answer is definitely yes!
Seriously you will save a fortune buying from the States regardless of shipping cost and tax.
I rarely buy anything over here anymore.
Of course it also depends on who you buy from, take a good look at shipping and get one that will send you your package using Global Priority or another cheap form. There are two main dealers I order from, both are members here so I can PM you their info, I have had fantastic service from both.

No you are right about not being able to buy much cool stuff over here but after you start getting stuff shipped from the States all that will change, it also means that you’ll own some interesting stuff that is unique over here, I get some pretty strange looks from people at night when I’m on my mountain bike with the BB400QL3 Luxeon on the handlebars. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

Good luck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Gungrefjaert (Aug 13, 2003)

Got to find some money 

Thanx again.


----------



## Gungrefjaert (Aug 16, 2003)

I just ordered the Mission cop. Nearly didn't because of the long recharge time, but then again it's cheap and I don't have any spotlights


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 16, 2003)

Us Americans and our "priorities"! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

As in "prioritie's", i mean flashlights along with all the other gadgets you can get for cheap over here.

I'd still take the natural "priorities"(farming etc...) of European countries any day over living here. At least, for the most part it seems, you can find good dark places to use flashlights over there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Grummond (Aug 16, 2003)

LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
[ QUOTE ]
At least, for the most part it seems, you can find good dark places to use flashlights over there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[/ QUOTE ]


Actually it seems that you guys have a little more good dark places than us at the moment, namely the whole eastern side of the US!.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sorry, please don’t take offence. I think you guys are dealing with the power outages remarkably well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## lemlux (Aug 17, 2003)

Grummond:

The typical Iraqui is said to disagree about USA blackout coping skills. Many bitter comments are quoted about our 2 days vs. their continuing months of outage in some locations.

No value judgement intended here. Just an observation of differing perspectives.


----------



## Grummond (Aug 18, 2003)

Lemlux:
[ QUOTE ]
The typical Iraqui is said to disagree about USA blackout coping skills. Many bitter comments are quoted about our 2 days vs. their continuing months of outage in some locations. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes but with all due possible respect I am not a typical Iraqi.
My comment about the American people coping well with the black outs was based on what I have seen on the news over here, ordinary people in the streets directing traffic, other people helping in whatever way they can.
As for Iraqi “bitter comments” well they have been suffering no doubt but then whatever the US does there are Arabs with bitter comments about the west and in particular the US.
At least these people can make bitter comments about the US if they so choose without having their children shot in the head as they are forced to watch.
Nobody complained about Saddam when he was in power, I wonder why? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
I think America will always be in the lime light and come under scrutiny, for one it is the only remaining superpower.
I certainly do not agree with everything the US does the US is fallible and makes mistakes and will continue to do so, but as a non American I can promise you that if there does have to be one remaining superpower I am glad it is the US and not Russia, China, France, you name it.
My opinion still stands that the American people and especially the people of NY have done remarkably well in view of recent events and I don’t need affirmation from Iraqis to feel comfortable with my opinion. 

My initial comment about the American people coping well was not meant to be a deep meaningful statement simply an observation from what I had seen that night, I’m sorry for taking this totally off topic if the moderators want to delete or move this I understand. 
You are correct though about having it put in perspective when you consider that some parts of Iraq has been without power for months.


----------

